# DS #3873: Tomodachi Collection (Japan)



## Chanser (Jun 17, 2009)

^^ndsrelease-5035^^


----------



## Chanser (Jun 17, 2009)

Basically Mii sims.


----------



## rustybanana (Jun 17, 2009)

Lol, Some parts of that video are amusing but what the hell is really going on? Is this just a more fancy Mii Plaza?


----------



## nagareboshi (Jun 17, 2009)

Something like Mii Tamagotchi lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 yaaay I can't wait to play this!


----------



## Vague Rant (Jun 17, 2009)

I want this pretty bad. How's the language barrier?


----------



## nagareboshi (Jun 17, 2009)

Since you have to react to the Mii's wishes and problems, I think a certain knowledge of Japanese would help but I think you can also see from their reactions if they like or dislike something. Probably it's not really absolutely necessary


----------



## mcboom (Jun 17, 2009)

It does not seem to work on my DS lite (I am using a r4 v1.18)


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 17, 2009)

i am getting this for sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



intereaction between my mii
champion!

Yuka Rocks!


----------



## Bloodlust (Jun 17, 2009)

This game is REAL cute. On the wii channel there's a few demo clips with Yuka interacting with the Mii's.


----------



## kesadisan (Jun 17, 2009)

Good Looking game with Voice Syntheser, but suckly this game have piracy check
Anyone can figure out how to bypass this?


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 17, 2009)

is it ? there is an AP?
i was playing it on no$~!
therefore didn't aware of it

whats the symptom?
let me load it on akaio

EDIT: i was surprise how could i load the game smoothly on no$ since is a game from nintendo

EDIT2: GAME WORKS FINE ON AKAIO! i was able to go through the first of the game where i created 2 characters! After saving, i reset and was able to continue the game

EDIT3: yes i like the way they talk~! they speak lightspeed japanese


----------



## kesadisan (Jun 17, 2009)

well good for them having AceKard T.T
maybe you can check something like... Save Memory? or Something that maybe affect the game?
Please...
Don't say the savegame will be same like MIO T.T

The Error firstly occure after you inserting the name (I'm using normal Kana that I Learned)
After then (maybe) you'll be moved to Character Creation mode (Mii Creation)
And then White Screen~~~

Come on man make the fix yes? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 especially for EDGE T.T
I want to see Akko-san Hitting on!!! LOL


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 17, 2009)

you mean NAND? not sure
not much info yet

but i think someone would have a fix in fewdays time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



so far i heard
it works on cyclo , scds1 and ak + akaio

EDIT: edge fails


----------



## manoelpdb (Jun 17, 2009)

good! i was waited for this a long time ^^!

so... it's work at Akaio? ahh! and R4 users? there's a way to pass the protection?


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 17, 2009)

it works on AKAIO ~! confirm! i was able to create 2 characters, save and resume my game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*THE AP IS ...
whiteout after naming the island*

no fix yet! 
i guess when there is a fix someone would post here


----------



## manoelpdb (Jun 17, 2009)

thanks for reply! I think is time to me to buy a new flashcard.... xD

so I know a bit of japanese (some words, some kanjis, katakana and hiragana well). so will I be able to play it??


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 17, 2009)

i didn't play much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



is like sims 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



you manage those mii and try to satisfy their needS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i guess by bumping around here and there a little 
you would get the hang of it


----------



## Gullwing (Jun 17, 2009)

Can you send your miis from your Wii to your DS?


----------



## kesadisan (Jun 17, 2009)

Oh great, now i need to check out these Chinese forum too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




how about the US version?
Have heard of it?
It will be great surprize, since most american love sim


----------



## Goli (Jun 17, 2009)

Gullwing said:
			
		

> Can you send your miis from your Wii to your DS?


Yes you can, I just did it in fact, and it worked!
I'm using an M3Real btw, and I haven't encountered any AP, or any problem with Wii connectivity.


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 17, 2009)

from what i read you could transfer the mii but i yet to explore the game
US version? not sure on that~!


----------



## Goli (Jun 17, 2009)

Oh and I'm using a US Wii with the game and it detected it anyways, but remember you have to unlock the "Connect to DS" button on the Mii Channel.
And for the transfer option to unlock you have to create 3 Miis in the DS game, you'll know when it unlocks because the newest Mii'll host a news flash sort of thing where this little pic with a Wii and 2 NDSs appear.


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 17, 2009)

thanks for  the  tip


----------



## filix (Jun 17, 2009)

IPS Patch here

1.Download "ips.zip"
2.Patch tool Download "WinIPS" etc...
3.IPS Patcher in select "ips file"
4.select for "ind-tc.nds"
5.Run... "TOMODACHI.nds" Patched file.
6.Enjoy


----------



## nagareboshi (Jun 17, 2009)

It works fine on my M3Real as well (newest Sakura version).

This game is way too cute and a lot of fun


----------



## manoelpdb (Jun 17, 2009)

filix said:
			
		

> IPS Patch here



thanks! sorry for the question but... how do I use it??
and does it make work for R4 flashcard?


----------



## Goli (Jun 17, 2009)

manoelpdb said:
			
		

> filix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can use someting like Snestool, or LunarIPS to patch, they come with a readme where you should be able to understand how to patch it.
Has someone's Mii fallen in love with another one?
She broke his heart.


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 18, 2009)

i think it is pretty clear
just rename the game to what they requires
and run the patch with ips program





yes it works on r4


----------



## nori2nori (Jun 18, 2009)

How to play "Tomodachi Collection" on your R4/DSTT/DSTTi etc. *Usable easier than IPS patch.*

0. Download Patch.rar and get a Patch.exe file.

1. Rename your ROM data file of "Tomodachi Collection" to "tomo.nds".

2. Put the renamed ROM file to the same folder as Patch.exe.

3. Run Patch.exe then the tomo.nds is patched directly, and the file before patched is copied to tomo.OLD as the backup.

4. Run tomo.nds. Note: You can change the ROM file name to any.

5. Enjoy!!


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 18, 2009)

i love nori2nori~!
you are always so quick with fixes


----------



## manoelpdb (Jun 18, 2009)

ooh thanks nori2nori!!! ill patch right now!
i want a lot to play this game... I think I'll learn some japanese with it ^^
and more: the last game I played was pokemon platinum... there's a lot of time I dont play a DS game =(


----------



## MeleeMaster500 (Jun 18, 2009)

can it send a mii back to the wii (if you can create ones inside the ds itself)? cause that'd make a pretty sweet portable mii editor/creator


----------



## Goli (Jun 18, 2009)

MeleeMaster500 said:
			
		

> can it send a mii back to the wii (if you can create ones inside the ds itself)? cause that'd make a pretty sweet portable mii editor/creator


Yes you can


----------



## DrOctapu (Jun 18, 2009)

Vague Rant said:
			
		

> I want this pretty bad. How's the language barrier?


I want it for the miis, but i've played japanese pet sims before, and there is a bit to memorize, but japan likes symbols that pop out of / near faces.

Edit: Almost forgot, the hiragan for yes has 2 characters and no has 3, it's easy to get these confused that way!


----------



## Goli (Jun 18, 2009)

This game isn't really hard to play, even in japanese, in fact, I alredy unlocked every building... not knowing japanese.


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 18, 2009)

it is just one of the SIM games
therefore, you should be able to get the hang of it by playing it


----------



## kesadisan (Jun 18, 2009)

mostly the game played without full Japanese word, symbol, and other graphical stuff are used too.
Great game I supposed to say


----------



## construction (Jun 18, 2009)

how can you go to a friend??


----------



## seejay01462 (Jun 18, 2009)

Has anyone tried this with a SC DS One? The game loads OK, but after naming the island it goes to a white screen and freezes. I tried the ips patch, but no luck. it to work now

OK. Ignore me! Got it to work now. It must be my age :-(


----------



## kesadisan (Jun 18, 2009)

lol the game work smiliar like Animal Crossing, you musn't turn off the game before you press the exit button
I already warned once


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 18, 2009)

most likely is based on that concept 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




however, it is not LONG WINDED
hoooo


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jun 18, 2009)

alot of games need these fixes now i guess... and ppl seem to like these sort of games although previously it was called useless and not worth the 50$... (ofcourse still not worth it but nobody says so)


----------



## construction (Jun 18, 2009)

how you save??


*Posts merged*

how you save??


----------



## construction (Jun 18, 2009)

oops you can save!! xD i have played this game very long but i forgot to save xD!!


----------



## mcboom (Jun 18, 2009)

Is it possible to make a mii visit someone?
P.S. i know about the random visits


----------



## kesadisan (Jun 18, 2009)

mcboom said:
			
		

> Is it possible to make a mii visit someone?
> P.S. i know about the random visits



hmm maybe no... I already trying to pull them and throw them...
It's a big no...

Mii here like a AI that work itself


----------



## nagareboshi (Jun 18, 2009)

Yep, you can't control them.


----------



## NyappyRoxas (Jun 18, 2009)

it won't work on mine...(TnT)
is anyone who got fixed one or something??


----------



## Gullwing (Jun 19, 2009)

It's a neat game... I like the style and philoshophy of the game... Anyone knows if this will come to America or Europe?


----------



## DS1 (Jun 19, 2009)

I finally checked it out, and it's great! It reminds me a lot of Sennen Kazoku for the GBA, except more lighthearted and you control characters and their relationships more easily. I feel bad telling someone who they'll get along with though, manipulating poor electronic character's lives seems so evil!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 20, 2009)

Should've been called MiiSims...


----------



## Reaper (Jun 20, 2009)

Overlord Natie said:
			
		

> Should've been called MiiSims...





too bad u cant sex ur characters


----------



## Exbaddude (Jun 21, 2009)

SOO FUN! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This should be in ENGLISH! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love Upgrading Stuff :3 And the Singing.


----------



## Gullwing (Jun 22, 2009)

I think that it might get boring after 1 week or so... I wish it was in english...


----------



## DS1 (Jun 22, 2009)

Gullwing said:
			
		

> I think that it might get boring after 1 week or so... I wish it was in english...



I agree, but I'm actually on my third day and it's still keeping my interest. That's saying a lot considering I couldn't stand more than an hour or two of the Sims.


----------



## Reaper (Jun 22, 2009)

I love this game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




still cant find a way to sex my miis


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 23, 2009)

Reaper said:
			
		

> I love this game
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well you can grab your Mii's head and push it down. It'll look like your Mii wet his/her pants. Also, when they're doing push-ups and you're looking through the window you can see their underwear if they wear a skirt or something like that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I know, I'm a perv.


----------



## DS1 (Jun 26, 2009)

Alright, two of my characters just got married... they didn't exactly ask for my consent either!


----------



## Kishu (Jun 26, 2009)

What's the titles for the things I need to fill in during creating a character?


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Jun 26, 2009)

Looks cute...


----------



## Austin777 (Jun 26, 2009)

This game is very good. But I have one trouble.

[1] I pached "ind-tc.nds" and work fine!!
[2] After one hour played, I saved.
[3] Next day, My NDS turn on and I will play this game.... But NDS display is whiteout!
[4] Delete .sav file, work fine. But it returns first.

tahks.
----------------------------------
NDS(JPN) + R4　SDHC


----------



## bombchu (Jun 26, 2009)

Woo... Haven't been here in a while >.>

I've had two sets of miis fall in love. They're both dating. ... Woah, wait. They just got married XD Nice.

Has anyone found their Mii's favorite food yet? XD One of my favorite parts of the game.



			
				Kishu said:
			
		

> What's the titles for the things I need to fill in during creating a character?



Left to right: 
Top row is, I assume, last name-first name... but, since they always say it that way, I just do first name-last name so it sounds how I wanted it to.
Next is nickname, then birthday.
Next, sex, then blood type, then favorite color.
Finally is the apartment they're in and.... iunno what that last one is 'cos I know zero kanji lol But I really wanna know >.>;

The last page you have to fill out is a personality picker, with green being more mild and red being super energetic. I don't know most of 'em 'cos, again, I know zero kanji 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Oh yeah... I can't figure out how to make it work on no$... I patched it and still piracy check.


----------



## DS1 (Jun 26, 2009)

Oh I just sent the explanations to someone in a PM. Here it is again:

The first two on top are Last Name and then First Name.
The next line is 'Nickname' and then birth year and month/day.
Next line is gender, bloodtype, and a color they like (changes the color of the default outfit)
Next line is the name of the creator of the Mii. The last box is what the relation of the Mii is to the creator (I don't think it has an impact on gameplay)

The next page is for the character's voice. You can customize the voice by picking the last option.

The last page is for personality. The options go something like:

Movements
Calm, careful > Energetic

Speech
Mild, polite  Straight, direct

Facial Expressions
Cool  Varied, active

Outlook
Pessimistic  Optimistic

General Character
Strange? Practical

There are 16 different personalities that the characters can end up with based on these options. You can see where everyone falls on the personality-matrix thing in the building where you save.


----------



## bombchu (Jun 26, 2009)

^ I love you.


----------



## DS1 (Jun 27, 2009)

bombchu said:
			
		

> ^ I love you.


----------



## Just Joe (Jun 27, 2009)

DS1 said:
			
		

> Alright, two of my characters just got married... they didn't exactly ask for my consent either!



What do you think this is? The 1800s? It's 2009, they're young, let them do what they want.


----------



## DS1 (Jun 28, 2009)

Just Joe said:
			
		

> DS1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not paying for a divorce lawyer is all I'm saying.


----------



## bombchu (Jun 28, 2009)




----------



## DS1 (Jun 29, 2009)

I've never found their favorite food, just a few foods they like. There are way too many for me to test them all (and their stomach isn't big enough, at least not like their real-life counterparts...). Cold medicine worked for me some of the time, but usually I just give them a bath. I've only had it fail twice, so I don't know what causes a failure.

As for the choices for meeting a friend, I can't remember what they all are because they do keep changing, and I haven't added any new Miis in a while. They are all how they should talk to each other (like small talk, intelligent conversation, funny/interesting chat, etc.), but I don't know if it's based on personality or what. I do know that they aren't similar, like the 4th option in one of the sets was humble speech while in the other it was indifference... or something like that. I'll have to take a closer look next time I add someone to the building.

For the confessions, there was one that was like desperation (go out with me or I'll end it all! kind of thing, I never chose this one haha), another was like a pompous attitude (hey baby, you know you love me), and I can't remember the other non-romantic one. So far I've had 2 confessions, one I picked the pompous attitude, that failed... and the other was the romantic confession which worked. I'm sure these rely heavily on how well the people get along though, the couple that ended up together started out at like 96% compatibility, while the one that failed was 82%.


----------



## pnice (Jun 29, 2009)

For the taking a bath thing, that is the green-ish looking both with a towel or rag in it right?  

Did someone mention that you can click on the face of the Mii and sometimes there will be a bug or leaf to pick off for them.  You can also scratch their face/head and if you do it long enough they jump and it gives you a small stat/point increase.  You can also spin them around when you put new clothes on them to cut the tag off with scissors. 


The building that you get that looks like a dome?  Is the point to use it as a decision maker (not related to the in game world)?  Like you draw two things or write two things and the people choose the one for you?  

If you select the singing music option for your Mii when you get to give them something the top right option (out of the six) is rap music.  You can select another one of your Miis for the singer to rap about.  It's pretty funny to watch.

At the water fountain, do you have to go at a specific time to get the money from your Miis or does it always do it at least once a day when you go?  I got like 14,000 credit from it earlier today.  I also was able to buy some food at the fountain from another character, sometimes they are playing in a band, sometimes learning english, etc.


----------



## DS1 (Jun 30, 2009)

^ You can go any time of day, the first time you go to the park (fountain) each day you'll get their money. I think I'm getting 16,000/day now.


----------



## bombchu (Jun 30, 2009)

Yeah, the bowl with the towel+soap makes them take a bath.

I've had 4 confessions now and they all worked. Since I could only read the "romantic" choice that's the one I'd been using. Well, the last time I picked the top one and I think that was just a straightforward confession...

I just checked their compatibility... they're disastrous lol 53%, 44%, 23% and 6%. I don't know how or why it's worked out lol but two of the couples have gotten married already.


----------



## DS1 (Jul 1, 2009)

Hahah, ok maybe compatibility has nothing to do with it. I wonder if someone will ever confess again if they failed once. I haven't had any confessions since that one failure even though there are many more people there now.


----------



## bombchu (Jul 2, 2009)

Hm... I've had two Miis, one of which was me, try to confess to someone who was already dating. =.= Frustrating that I can't find a man... 

Well, I had to tell them I wouldn't help them... I told them they weren't compatible and they got depressed >.>;

I haven't had repeat confessions (the ones I said I wouldn't help with just happened yesterday lol) but I haven't had repeat tries for friendship either. I figure they might try again after a while... Maybe?


----------



## Buchichu (Jul 4, 2009)

sometimes they will ask you about another of the Miis, and your response is one of 3 - the first ending with "?" the second a statement and the 3rd ends with "..."

does anyone know what these say or mean to the Miis?


----------



## Buchichu (Jul 6, 2009)

Also, any idea what their stats roughly mean? I know there's a slot for their boy/girlfriend and another for what I'm assuming it a best friend (either that or enemy, lol). This will be one tough game to translate for the NA market, but they'd be silly not to, considering its populatiry in Japan and the popularity of the Miis in general.


----------



## dkururu966 (Jul 7, 2009)

HEEY i have a problem, like my miis look really gloomy and they said they were sick, i think i had few of the medicines but i used them all, where can i get more of them?


----------



## Buchichu (Jul 7, 2009)

do you have all the shops unlocked? I think there's one that sells that stuff - the last one to be unlocked. Also, they give you some as rewards for solving their problems. make sure they're actually sick and not just lovesick or have hurt feelings from a fight - you can cheer those ones up with their favourite foods, clothes and other activities like the fan/music box/bath etc.


----------



## DS1 (Jul 11, 2009)

Buchichu said:
			
		

> do you have all the shops unlocked? I think there's one that sells that stuff - the last one to be unlocked. Also, they give you some as rewards for solving their problems. make sure they're actually sick and not just lovesick or have hurt feelings from a fight - you can cheer those ones up with their favourite foods, clothes and other activities like the fan/music box/bath etc.



Sadly that last shop is just an appraiser (for the treasures you get from certain events). Your main source of medicine and those other items (frying pan, vacation tickets, etc.) is by responding to their requests. If you don't have any medicine, there's nothing you can do to help out characters who have a stomach ache or a cold, so you just have to wait it out.

Also about their info page, I don't have the game in front of me right now, but you are right. The left column is favorite food (at the top) and then 3 foods they like below it. On the right-hand side it has 'best friend' and 'lover' (don't remember the order).


----------



## poohbear87 (Jul 20, 2009)

Why tomodachi collection for the DS freezes on my edge DS


----------



## czekers (Aug 1, 2009)

Patched by this ips thing, works great on R4. Also connecting with Wii works supa'-cool (Europe version), but you have to remember about enabling DS connection in Mii Channel (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q9W_PopzRiw )


BTW: How do you save the game?


----------



## Buchichu (Aug 11, 2009)

as long as you're not looking in a window, push start and the option will appear.


----------



## saintomar (Oct 2, 2009)

it wont let me create charecter it just goes blank after ive named the island any help


----------



## wiven (Oct 3, 2009)

Austin777 said:
			
		

> This game is very good. But I have one trouble.
> 
> [1] I pached "ind-tc.nds" and work fine!!
> [2] After one hour played, I saved.
> ...



i have same problem too... Anyone can help?


----------



## 3003x (Jan 22, 2010)

wiven said:
			
		

> Austin777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have this 2 plz help me


----------



## PKchu (May 8, 2013)

Hey, if anyone reads this topic, do you think you can reupload the patch somewhere, because Megaupload was taken down and I'm knew so I don't have access to the patch anywhere. Thanks.

I'm using EZ Flash V Plus, but I'm fine using No$GBA.


----------



## JV1986 (Sep 2, 2017)

So...this might be old news. But is there a functional way to anti-piracy patch this rom? I'm using TWLoader on the 3DS, and wanna play this without being stuck on a white screen before going into the Create A Mii screen?


----------



## Firexdragon007YT (Apr 3, 2020)

This won't work on twilight menu will it? Or is it only on R4 cards?


----------

